# Were you theatrical minded as a kid?



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Since I see Haunts as really an expression of creativity and the desire to entertain, I wonder how many of us were theatrical minded as kids. Love to hear whether this desire to haunt is something that you always had or if you only came to it recently.

Personally I was kind of shy as a kid but loved reading, TV and movies, and as a kid wanted to be involved in plays. I remember putting on a few clothesline productions with kids in the neighborhood. We didn't have too many kids in our neighborhood so it kind of fizzled after a while when we didn't know how to get people to watch us. I do remember doing a garage haunt one year (maybe this was a Unicef inspired thing, not sure--remember Trick or Treat for Unicef) and I remember spaghetti as brains, grapes as eyes, etc. being part of the haunt. I loved watching monster and horror movies as a kid with my brother (now horror today is another story from when I was a kid, they were just scary back then). I was too self-conscious I guess to try out for an acting part in the school plays but one year got to be page turner for the pianist in Fiddler on the Roof. Loved live theater. We had a community theater production in our town and I remember going to one of the shows with a friend. My mom didn't drive and I didn't at that point either so getting to attend things like this was pretty limited unless I had a friend who could get us there. Dad thought this was silly stuff and didn't encourage it at all. I had some art ability and always thought working on sets would be fun. That or makeup. 

Quite a while back I was taking care of my girlfriends kids for a week while she and her husband went on a vacation to Hawaii. The kids were pretty creative and we wrote and put together a video production of a short play to show their parents when they got back from their trip. It was fun and a great way to keep the kids busy and not missing mom and dad so much. I enjoyed the video production aspects of this as well. 

Anyway that's how I guess I got started wanting to enterain kids in my neighborhood on halloween night. For me it was always the best holiday from a fun perspective. Love to hear about your experiences.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yes....and come take care of my kids for a week, and I'll go to Hawaii with her her husband, too!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree there is definitely a bit of the dramatic in doing a yard haunt and doing TOT night. It’s fun to play actor that one night a year.

In high school, I was in several stage productions, including playing Dracula my senior year. I still have the cape that was especially made for me for those performances. I was also involved in announcing and public speaking, and one of my best friends was a DJ and on the radio. I helped him out with some commercials and bits for his shows. He's still an on-air talent and program director for one of the local stations back in my hometown area.

So, yeah, part of the appeal of TOT night – for me – is definitely getting to ham it up and have fun scaring some kids. 

And co-workers and adults too lol.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

I acted in one school play - I was the murderer in "Sorry Wrong Number". I had only one line. After that , I stuck with playing electric guitar for all the school plays and in the jazz band .

The Halloween thing for me started as a father/son activity with my son. We both love Halloween and think it is the most fun holiday. We made some cool costumes, which led to props, then more complex props, and so on over the years. We both love building things in the workshop together, and seeing what we can create. The appreciation of the TOTs is icing on the cake.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was in only one play growing up. I have terrible stage fright so it wasn't my thing.

I just love to scare children and not get arrested for it.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I was a mushroom in a play...but I got kicked out


----------



## Sananeko (Oct 17, 2009)

I was a loner to the world, to a few friends I was an actress, script writer, producer, extras, prop maker, talent scout and helper.. and that is only when I'm making movies. I never did plays cause I didn't seem like a group player. I never would of listen anyways cause I knew the world wasn't only about the little flower and smiling. Nevermind thanksgiving.. I like doing haunts but I let others do the kids one, I never really learned how to tone it down when it comes to scares.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

I was in some school plays in Elementary school but was quite apathetic in High School. Really did not join clubs or after schhol stuff. My friends and I were somewhat science fiction nerds. We would stand in line at the theatre on opening days of Star Wars and Star Trek. I would think all year about what I was going to be for Halloween. Didnt really go all out decorating at my parents house but I would break out the record player and play The Walt Disney Haunted Mansion Record real loud in the Front porch. In my junoir year of High School my friends and I traveled to the city(Not NYC) and went to a Midnight show of the Rocky Horror Picture Show. After that it was all over. I was now cool. We pretty much went every weekend. Started dressing up getting into the music Scene. The 80's. Punk and new wave. Started going to school with crazy haircutz and dressing in dark clothes....

In college I was not able to go to Rocky Horror as often as I wanted too. My friends went thier seperate ways to college. My second year I met some people and was able to make it most weekends. Then my dream came true. I joined the local Rocky Horror cast. I played Brad. Long story short I started seeing the girl who played Magenta. She eventually became my wife. She was a theater Major. We moved to NYC. She got involved in a theatre Company. So we always were around theatre people...

My daughter was born November 3rd so her birthday was always about Halloween. Using some of the sets and props from the theatre company I created a small haunted maze in our basement. The rest is history...

Currently My wife works at a major TV affilation
We now have our own Theater Company
I work at a Art Supply store in NYC
She acts and sings, I build the sets.

What was the Question?


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, theatre has always been a part of my life too. I did act in a few plays from gradeschool on through college, but my big thing was always playwriting, costumes, scene design. I've always loved setting up an atmosphere, an ambience, much more so than being "the star". I worked in professional theatre for 4 years after college as a stitcher in the Old Globe Theatre costume shop, as well as a few other smaller part time gigs. Good stuff!

My sis and her pal used to set up her bedroom with scary things, like a ghost on a string, a pool toy pump under the blanket with a red light on it that my sis would lay under the bed and blow into to make it look like a beating heart, etc. Usually set to Thriller.  I was about 4, and I remember thinking how spooky and fun it was and how I wanted to make things like that when I got older. And now I do! hehe


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

in middle school and high school i was in drama and it was a lot of fun. I was in a few church and preschool plays before that and I always had fun. My first "role" in a play was sitting on the stage and playing with a toy barrel of monkeys. I must have been 4 years old or so. I've always liked entertaining people, but now I tend to do that by haunting and writing fiction instead of acting.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I was in numerous plays and musicals in high School and College.Which might explain the Theater Arts degree I ended up with....
When I am not on stage singing or making a fool of myself, I go to work as a Visual Display Artist for Bloomingdale's.
Then I go home and design new sets and props for the Yard Haunt.
Its not like I have ADD or anythin...
Do you smell bacon?


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I still have my Thespian membership plaque from highschool, so yeah. All through school.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

I started in children's theater when I was 7. Acted for several years, landed the lead in one but mostly supporting roles. Directed several high school productions.

Theater minor in college, and learned to sew in the costume shop and basic prop/scenery construction (but more in the sewing room than the shop unfortunately!).

I still very much enjoy theater, and definitely think the theater background is part of the reason for the want to do Halloween displays. Mostly tho it's an artistic outlet for me.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nothing really theatrical at all for me. I do love movies alot but i guess i was just always into the monsters and creatures and such. I guess when you are little and growing up you are a bit scared by all the monsters and stuff but you also have a fascination with them.Every since i can remember i just have always loved halloween and the fall.It is alot of fun to put on a great show on TOT night.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah, I did the whole school play thing, numerous rolls in many different plays. Always an actor, never wanted to do the back ground work. I was also part of a pop singing group in high school. Very theatrical when younger.


Now I am an Environmental Preservationist for the Smithsonian Institute in Washington DC. That is just an overpaid, glorified AC mechanic.


----------



## Tiny Terrors (Feb 8, 2010)

As a kid, I too, was part of the obligatory school plays and such, but it wasn't until high school that I discovered that I really like all the chaos backstage. First in the orchestra pit, then working backstage.
This has eventually led to a master degree in theatre lighting and sound.
The haunted house I was fortunate enough to work in was the asylum/sanctuary for all of us creative/theatrical types who were otherwise regarded as misfits and outcasts. Halloween was the one time of the year we could be who we really were and not be castigated.
Now I just live my life the way I choose- Everyday is Halloween and those who don't like it can go pound sand.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

Right now I'm doing my first fully produced one act of "The Lorax". I grew up in a theater family (Mom was actress, Dad did sets ect.) and we've always seen shows. For my haunt (which will be an event) we plan on doing a production of "Evil Dead: The Musical".


----------

